# Build your own lowrider bike?



## IceDice (Jun 20, 2004)

Howdy.

I recently got interested in lowrider bikes. Just the back style and stuff. Anyways, I was wondering if anyone has made there own FROM SCRATCH. I'm not talkin, "yeah, I bought the pieces from someone and put it together" or "well, the box said 'some assembly required'". I'm talkin real custom lowrider bike. 

Picks? How much it cost? Where you learned how? How-tos?

Signed,
Dice

ps. I haven't, I was just wondering. :biggrin:


----------



## 1low64 (Mar 20, 2004)

Yeah lots of people do it...before the sever crashed the other day there was a post from a dude who had his own jig and was welding up custom lowrider bike frames...Its not that hard...i mean there isnt a whole lot of technology to a bike. As long as you know how to measure and check angles you pretty much good to go.


----------



## omaharidah (Jan 16, 2003)

hpvsupply.com has parts like down tubes and bottom bracket casings to weld to your frames


----------



## IceDice (Jun 20, 2004)

Awesome. 

Heck, a bike is a lot cheaper than a car (and I can't drive mine for a nother year or so anyways!) I've been welding for a couple of years and my grandfather is a car mechanic and has all kinds of tools and stuff at his house. 

Thanks for the input.

Signed,
Dice


----------



## lofrontier (Oct 29, 2003)

I'm in the process of building my second chopper bike. The first one was a cut and modified Schwinn mtn bike. This one I'm building now is pretty much from scratch. I'm using the bottom bracket, rear dropouts and various little braze-ons and stuff.

Pro bike jigs from Henry James or someone like that run serious bucks. The jig I made up is just a piece of box steel with posts welded up from it to hold the bottom bracket, drops, head tube, etc. Pretty much all you need is a straight, flat base to work up from. A good bench (which I don't have) can also be used.

There is a lot of info online about frame building. They get into a lot of geometry and tubing selection which you don't really need for building a lo-lo or chopper.

I ordered my head tube from hpvsupply.com Excellent people to do business with! 

Pics of my first chopper bike are at http://public.fotki.com/lofrontier/chopper_bike/ (it's ugly as hell but it was my room mate's design. He loves that gay ass tiny front wheel)

The bike I'm building now is at http://public.fotki.com/lofrontier/chopper_bike_2/

Just keep everything straight and on the same plane and you shouldn't have any problems.


----------



## Lowridingmike (Jan 10, 2002)

Take a lowrider frame (available at lovelylowrider.com or aztlanbicycle.com), strip the paint, and start making templates and stuff and then cut em out on you metal... (alot of people use 18 gauge but it flexes too much, I'd use 1/4") and then after you got you pieces you can weld em up, take some body filler and smooth out the welds and angles a lil bit and then as far as forks go, you can do the same... Take a lowrider bent springer fork, use the angle measurements so you'll know what angle to put in your forks and then cut out a design... Drill holes and you have upper and lower forks supports for both sides... Just reuse the lowrider neck.... You can also do the sam for the sissy bar... It's an endless adventure to what you can do with some metal, a plasma cutter, a few lowrider parts, and some imagination... Not too expensive either!


----------



## gary0006 (Feb 7, 2010)

Thanks for the info.







> _Originally posted by lofrontier_@Jun 21 2004, 09:12 AM~1959499
> *I'm in the process of building my second chopper bike.  The first one was a cut and modified Schwinn mtn bike.  This one I'm building now is pretty much from scratch.  I'm using the bottom bracket, rear dropouts and various little braze-ons and stuff.
> 
> Pro bike jigs from Henry James or someone like that run serious bucks.  The jig I made up is just a piece of box steel with posts welded up from it to hold the bottom bracket, drops, head tube, etc.  Pretty much all you need is a straight, flat base to work up from.  A good bench (which I don't have) can also be used.
> ...


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

lofrontier

Last Active	Apr 14, 2005 - 09:20 AM


----------



## socios b.c. prez (Sep 18, 2003)

IceDice

Last Active	Sep 02, 2005 - 04:38 PM


----------

